# anybody shoot micro midas 3?



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

Dang boy your killing this yount achers page but thats good um i dont have a 3 but a 2, but for me it came with a setup before i new anything about it and it really sucked but like this year ive changed everything to it and its a little bit better but in the future go with hoyt:teeth: Im buying a new bow this year and you can bet its going to be a hoyt proble lazzer-tec or selena im not sure yet.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

younghoytlover said:


> but for me it came with a setup before i new anything about it and it really sucked but like this year ive changed everything to it and its a little bit better


Same as above but I have a III. It doesnt shoot as acurate(im probably the reason) but I have taken my first seer with it. I am also going to go with a Hoyt soon(hopefully the Trykon:teeth: )


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

The micro midas bow is a good bow for a begining archer. Theres nothing special about it and it preforms well. I shot one for about 4 years and liked it. and there are always people looking to buy one so reselling it is not a problem. I think it took 3 days to sell nmie on AT without a huge loss.


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

I used to but,since I got my rintec I've been shooting that but, I am using it for bowfishing:wink:


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

my freind shoots micro midas 3 and loves it, it shoots good and it is a good bow to start with!!!!!!!


----------



## bazza (Feb 23, 2006)

*first compound*

Actually, the first compound bow i ever shot was the midas III, and it was great!:tongue: :tongue: 
we maxed out draw and poundage and i had a blast with it. After about 30 mins i was grouping all in the gold at 30m  (remember, this is the third time ive ever shot a bow:embara: ) and i was stoked, its a great beginners bow.


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Micro Midas 3*

My first bow was a Micro Midas 3! I have never had problems with it whatsoever. I have shot targets with it for about 3 years, and I am taking it out for hogs on the second of April. (My first shot was a bulls eye!) Great Bow!!!:wink:


----------



## acehunter (Jan 16, 2006)

i had it for my first 3 deer and had it for only two years as i have a new switchback XT on order.:wink:


----------



## daisy121 (Mar 10, 2006)

*My First*

I have a this bow. I got it second hand as I just started Archery this Jan ... I have enjoyed it but am already moving up to a Hoyt. I will most likely keep my little Midus and let my friends use it so they can go shooting at times. 
I bought it fully loaded and ended up changing things out right away as you shoot you find you need things that work better for your style I find. Love the bow though ....... just thought I should get an adult bow so Selena here I come


----------

